# Logitech Setpoint komplett deinstallieren?



## Metal-Phoenix (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe seit gestern ein Problem mit meiner Maus (MX51 und möchte deswegen den SetPoint Treiber nochmal neu installieren. Allerdings scheint es mir, als ob es nie richtig deinstalliert wird, da nach der erneuten Installation die selbst eingestellten Werte alle genau so sind wie vorher. Nun meine Frage: Was muss ich alles löschen, damit SetPoint restlos von meiner Festplatte verschwindet? Ein einfaches Entfernen über die Software Liste und deinstallieren des Treibers im Geräte-Manager funktioniert ja nicht.

MfG


----------



## Gunter (11. Mai 2007)

Metal-Phoenix am 11.05.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe seit gestern ein Problem mit meiner Maus (MX51 und möchte deswegen den SetPoint Treiber nochmal neu installieren. Allerdings scheint es mir, als ob es nie richtig deinstalliert wird, da nach der erneuten Installation die selbst eingestellten Werte alle genau so sind wie vorher. Nun meine Frage: Was muss ich alles löschen, damit SetPoint restlos von meiner Festplatte verschwindet? Ein einfaches Entfernen über die Software Liste und deinstallieren des Treibers im Geräte-Manager funktioniert ja nicht.
> 
> MfG


vielleicht hast du auch diesen ordner, lösch den mal:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\<Benutzername>\Anwendungsdaten\Logitech\SetPoint


----------

